# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  دستگاه خواندن/نوشتن کارت هوشمند

## sara66

سلام دوستان این دستگاه را از کجا میشه گیر آورد ؟ اصلا کسی اطلاعات کاملی در رابطه با کارت هوشمند داره ؟ من میخوام با استفاده از برنامه خودم اطلاعات روی کارت را بخونم 
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز این دستگاه تو بازار هست شما هم میتونید انواع کارتهای هوشمند رو بخونید و هم روی آنها بنویسید , بحث اینه که شما باید امنیت بکار برده شده در آنها را از بدست بیاورید(مهندسی معکوس) , یا اینکه از سازمان مربوطه بگیرید.
حالا هم اگه بگید که چیکار میخواید بکنید شاید تونستم کمک کنم. کارت ریدرهای magtek تو بازار ایران هست, نوع کارت برای انتخاب کارت ریدر خیلی مهم هست.

----------


## sara66

خیلی خیلی ممنون . خوب من فقط میدونم که کارتها به دو دسته تماسی و غیر تماسی تقسیم میشوند که من با دسته تماسیش کار دارم ... 
یه سوال کارت ریدرها با هم تفاوت دارند ؟ منظورم اوندسته از کارت ریدر هاست که با کارتهای تماسی کار میکنند ؟ مثلا برای خواندن اطلاعات کارت تلفن , کارت سوخت و سیم کارت به سه دستگاه کارت ریدر متفاوت نیاز است ؟ کارت خام هم هست ؟
تفاوت این سه کارتی که گفتم در چیه ؟ راستی این کارتها پردازشگر هم دارند یا نه فقط یه جور حافظه هستند ؟

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز




> یه سوال کارت ریدرها با هم تفاوت دارند ؟


 بله , با فرق دارند اما اکثر آنها از استانداری به اسم PC/SC یا (personal computer smart cart) تبعیت میکنند.




> منظورم اوندسته از کارت ریدر هاست که با کارتهای تماسی کار میکنند ؟


 مکانیسم کار یکی هست (contact,contact less) . تماسی دو نوع هستند insertion و motorized .




> مثلا برای خواندن اطلاعات کارت تلفن , کارت سوخت و سیم کارت به سه دستگاه کارت ریدر متفاوت نیاز است ؟


کارت تلفن یک از نوع memory card هست که بچه های الکترونیک برای شرکت مخابرات ساختن (چیپ ها ی اون Customize شده) در مورد ساختمان چیپ ها میتونید خودتون جستجو کنید.(نتونستید بگید که براتون بزارم)

کارت سوخت یک کارت هوشمند است که با کارت ریدرهای معمولی کار میکنه ,ظاهرا یک سری از علمای کامپیوتر ......

سیم کارت اطلاع ندارم , فقط میدونم که چیپ بکار برده همان چیپی هست که تو کارتها کاشته شده.




> کارت خام هم هست ؟


بله , کارت خام تو بازار هست.




> تفاوت این سه کارتی که گفتم در چیه ؟


الان خیلی خسته م. فقط بدونیدکه دو نوع هستند (memory card , smart card).




> راستی این کارتها پردازشگر هم دارند یا نه فقط یه جور حافظه هستند ؟


memory card ها فقط memory هستند , اما smart card ها از cpu بگیرید تا EEPROM بهره می برند.

----------


## sara66

ممنون خوب پس میریم سراغ memory card خوب از این نمونه کارت خام هست ؟ دستگاهش چی ؟ اصلا میشه مثلا روی کارت تلفن اطلاعات خودمو بنویسم 64 byte دیگه نه ؟

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز 




> خوب از این نمونه کارت خام هست ؟


بله , یه جستجو بزنید , فروشنده هارو پیدا میکنید.




> دستگاهش چی ؟


بله , اینم همینطور...




> اصلا میشه مثلا روی کارت تلفن اطلاعات خودمو بنویسم 64 byte دیگه نه ؟


فعلا بی خیال کارت تلفن بشید , چون فلسفه خاص خودش رو داره.

----------

